#ubuntu-mk 2010-12-08
<xperia> dobar den momci makedonci :-)
<damjan> xperia: ако тука не ти прават муабет, можеш да пробаш и на #lugola
<xperia> damjan: blagodaram za predlagata. bash sega ke testam toj channel
<xperia> damjan: napraviv pred nekolku miniti eden howto na ubuntu help => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SWFTools
#ubuntu-mk 2011-12-06
<sladen> http://launchpad.net/bugs/823276  Comment #7
<sladen> krusive «гѓ» in ru/sr/mk
<damjan> hi sladen
 * sladen also chatting to #ubuntu-rs
#ubuntu-mk 2012-12-05
<damjan> checking one, two… checking!
#ubuntu-mk 2012-12-06
<damjan> тапа каналов
<damjan> ниш нема
<damjan> тест
<damjan> м?
#ubuntu-mk 2013-12-04
<damjan> mmm?
#ubuntu-mk 2013-12-06
<damjan> erm?
<damjan> erm-2?
<damjan> erm-3?
<damjan> тест тест
<damjan> тест тест
<damjan> тест тест
<damjan> ????
<damjan> абре
#ubuntu-mk 2014-12-02
<damjan> !t https://damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/4.html
